# Wolf Of Wall Street



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Has anyone watched this flick? Its a long one, 3 hours approximately and there is nothing visually or auditory that stands out. What it has going for it is a good story, great lines, and gratuitous sex. I rented it but I will purchase this once it goes on sale. I highly recommend this film.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it was definitely Scorsese amped up to 11 on a scale of 1-10... gonna be checking it out this weekend. haven't seen it yet though


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, I saw it on Blu-ray, being a diehard Scorsese fan, and reviewed it for a few other publications; because it is most definitely an "R" rated feature, we cannot officially review it here. As Mike said, this was Scorsese ramped up and amped up to a "11" on the "nudity and violence richter scale" -- wow, was this film over the top. I know a great deal about the real guy, Jordan, that DeCaprio portrayed and from what I gathered, his antics in the film weren't nearly as bad as they were in real life...between the dozens upon dozens of women (many "professional" if you know what I mean) he had been with, the myriad of drugs that were ALWAYS in his system day and night and the booze he consumed like I drink coffee, it is an absolute miracle this guy is still standing and alive today.

The film was good, but typical too-long Scorsese three-hour mayhem; still, as a Scorsese fan, I don't see this necessarily being a buy (personally) as I don't really know how many times I could take it off the shelf and bear witness to the ridiculously indulgent drugs, nudity and violence that transpires...it's almost mentally exhausting to watch. I know classics like Casino and GoodFellas are at that three-hour mark too, but there's something different about those Scorsese films as compared to Wolf of Wall Street -- you can actually watch those over and over again while with Wolf I feel like it's just too much to ingest, so to speak. It was definitely an entertaining rental, though, and some standout elements include Jonah Hill (who was HYSTERICAL in it if his character wasn't nearly as accurate in rendition compared to the "real" partner that Jordan had, whose name wasn't "Donnie"), the portrayal of the main character by DeCaprio and the authenticity Scorsese used in the costuming, backgrounds and even cars -- I grew up in the areas many of Scorsese's films take place in and around, and I noticed the authentic Nassau County (NY) cop cars he used in Wolf as well as some landmark places (diners the characters eat in, etc.); Scorsese is a genius when it comes to getting these real elements correct. As a side note: My childhood home was moments from the beach club and other settings depicted in GoodFellas when Ray Liotta's "Henry Hill" character courts "Karen;" Scorsese seemed to get all the elements in this way correct in Wolf too...:T


----------

